# looking to buy used homemade co2 reactor or parts



## mompermj (Dec 18, 2008)

I got he idea from http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html to make my own reactor. I'm about ready to take the plunge, but I'd rather see if there is anyone with some used equipment that they've outgrown that I can purchase.

I have a 20 gallon tank so I don't need too much by way of gph etc

I'm looking for a powerhead for the CO2 reactor. I was looking at http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealinv/servlet/ExecMacro?nurl=control/StoreItem.vm&ctl_nbr=3684&siId=1379846&catParentID=43625&scId=43625 but it is a bit much for my needs. I figured for the extra buck it was worth something to grow into.

I don't know if anyone also has an old gravel siphon that is 10"x 2" dia. (if the distance is too far it's not really worth it. i'm in pleasant ridge ohio 45212
If anyone already has a DIY system done that they've outgrown I'd be willing to make an offer on it, whether it is just the tanks, or if it has the powerhead/reactor. 
I already have the silicone tube and the airstone etc


----------

